# Ginko Makotokou Bicycle



## SirMike1983 (Mar 27, 2016)

Something a little different from the usual, US-spec Raleigh DL-1:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Jap...659190?hash=item2814bd8f76:g:HaIAAOSwJQdW9Wxz

The condition is so-so, but it has some pretty cool/weird features. This thing has some of those weird/interesting features the old Japanese roadsters have. That rod-drum rear brake is particularly neat. "Highest Graed" as the badge says.


----------

